# Don Peay Letter



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Got this in an email this morning, thought I'd share.

Subject: Wolf War Victory Imminent !!


We went into D Day this week with 50 Co-sponsors of the Delist wolves from the ESA, I bet there will be more than 100 by noon today.

The BOLD and GUTSY move by Montana Governor Brian Sweitzer who told his fish and game personnel to kill packs of wolves to protect elk herds, to kill the entire pack of wolves if they kill one cow or sheep, and told Game and Fish Personnel NOT to prosecute any landowner from shooting wolves on private property has sent a SHOCK WAVE through Congress – we had already pounded them for two solid days.

So, Victory on this issue is imminent. We must stay focused and win a few more battles, and not relent until final and complete victory is achieved.

Congress must act by Friday night on a Continuing Resolution (CR) by this Friday or the Government Shuts down.

Senator Hatch and Barrasso and Congressman Rheberg, Chaffetz, Bishop, Matheson, Ross, and Congresswoman Lumis had anchored a great position, and had some strong support by Senators Crapo, Risch, Lee, McCain and Kyle.

So, stay tuned.

US Senator Orrin Hatch has been a complete STUD on this issue. Ryan Benson is still in DC working to make sure we get the exact right language in the final bill on wolf delisting, which could be signed by the President within 48 hours.

Ted Lyon, our top tier Texas Trial Attorney put together a very interesting meeting Tuesday night with one of Leader Reid and the Entire Democratic Senate’s Senior advisors.

I called some friends after that meeting and told them, we won. Sweitzer’s bold move, without a doubt will sealed the deal

So, it has been a long road.

Ted Lyon said it best today in DC, “This is a Roosevelt Moment”

Stay tuned.

Thanks to the tens of thousands who really dug in and helped deliver a monumental victory for Conservation.

Ryan Benson and I have been keeping some notes, we are going to write a book about this, if nothing else, It might become a Harvard case study about how to do what most say can’t be done. It will be a fascinating read for all who love wild places and wild things.

In a few hours I have breakfast with Fmr Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney. I spent a couple fun days in December hunting elk with him in Western Montana, it will interesting to see what he thinks about this bold move in leadership.


Don Peay


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

:O||: :O||: :O||: ,,,Gotta love it, Don Peay is having breakfast with Mitt ...
The possible next president of the United states..


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> :O||: :O||: :O||: ,,,Gotta love it, Don Peay is having breakfast with Mitt ...


Peay is a chronic name dropper and social ladder climber. His whole gig is about hobnobbing with whomever can further inflate his already overbearing ego.

On the other hand, he does get things done, and I do admire that (to an extent). And even when it wasn't him who got things done, he has no reservations about taking credit for it anyway.

His social ladder climbing has gradually removed both him and SFW from his/its supposed roots. Although his and my concerns still often overlap (like on wolf issues), they're just as frequently at odds with one another.

His world centers around things like high-dollar trophy hunting and jetting off to the Yukon for an afternoon of stone sheep hunting, followed by dinner with his entourage of hangers-on and celebrities. His roots as an ordinary working-class guy were long ago abandoned in search of status, prestige, ego, big-shot friends and money. Along with that abandonment, he's lost his credibility as a representative of my concerns.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope that I never get on huntergeeks bad side....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Gonna write a book about his accomplishments, huh? That outta boost his image and pocketbook!

Edit: Man, I hope he has a good proofreader. Maybe he'll hire me and I'll appear on SFW's next IRS Form 990 with a big salary, ya think?


----------

